

Would you participate in a class with 2300 other online participants? - DuncanKinney
http://www.unlimitedmagazine.com/2010/09/the-wild-world-of-massively-open-online-courses/

======
DuncanKinney
To answer the title, I think I'd have a much better idea after I lurked in a
class first. Once I've experienced how it works I'd be able to make a more
informed decision.

------
illmatix
I would try it. Though last time I tried online I dropped the course.

------
holonar
No.

